# Dub Boots?



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

HEY SO MY FRIEND IS A FIRST TIME RIDER AN WANTS TO GET BOOTS BECAUSE HE HAS GINORMOUS SIZE 13 BOOT SIZE. HE NEEDS A GOOD BOOT AT A GOOD PRICE HE FOUND SOME CALLED dub BOOTS FO $80 ANY ONE HERE ABOUT EM OR HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS KEEP IT CHEAP.......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok next to your left hand by your pinky finger is a key marked Caps Lock please click it before you write a post. Those boots are seriously from like 02.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW THANKS FOR NOTHING AVERNGER! if your not going to help dont post anything. Now does anyone have real advice?


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Booshy said:


> WOW THANKS FOR NOTHING AVERNGER! if your not going to help dont post anything. Now does anyone have real advice?


If you can help it, do NOT go cheap on boots...or at the very least try a few diff't brands/sizes on instore and then find your preferred fit/brand. Then hop online and try and find them for cheap.

Now, as far as those DUBs go, please please please avoid at all costs.
I bought a pair last year and hated them completely. Got them from The House online which is a great site and actually let me return them even after 3 days of riding. Got "store" credit and wound up with a '11 Dakine Super Tune kit which I use religiously. 

Good boots can be had for cheap, just need to look around....I got DC Phase in size 13 and 32 STW Boa in size 13 both from Amazon and under $100

So, to sum up, DON'T buy the Dub boots, or EVOL.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Booshy said:


> WOW THANKS FOR NOTHING AVERNGER! if your not going to help dont post anything. Now does anyone have real advice?


<=========capslock key is that way.


----------

